

Total solar eclipse livestream from Svalbard, Norway - axelfontaine
http://www.nrk.no/troms/watch-the-solar-eclipse-in-svalbard---norway-1.12257825

======
orless
I just wonder why noone ssem to be interested here is this - quite unique -
event.

